# bike makes a clicking noise when pedal



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

My specialized P2 with TruVativ Hussafelt crank is making a clicking noise every time i pedal stand up or pedal real hard, seems like its coming from cranks and bottom bracket or the pedals. im not sure where it comes from, but certainly not from the back or the wheels.

the noise sound like clicking grinding noise. 

thanks


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

there is no lock or kick stand , its not the chain ring have a bent teeth. 

ever since i got the bike it kinda have that noise, noise went away after i applied some engine oil in the pedal bearings and the joint of cranks and bottom bracket . 

today it came back real bad because i did some bunny hops and my friend did some 360s. 

could it be the pedal bearing or dirt, lack of grease in the BB and crankset?


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds like the bottom bracket to me. First, rule out if it's the pedals by swapping out pedals. Do the same thing with the chain if you have a spare to use. If the clicking is still there, remove the chain, support yourself against a wall or something, then stand up on the pedals and pedal the cranks around. If you hear the clicking, replace the BB. Also, you might want to make sure your chainring bolts are all tight.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

thanks for the input, ive found the problem, it was actually coming from seat post clamp. i dont know why a seat post clamp would make that kinda noise as i pedal. before the bolt and QR was right next to the slot from the frame, now the noise went away cuz i reversed it 180 degree to the opposite side


----------



## stukov (Mar 26, 2011)

Use bolt and a strong nut instead of the quick release clamp.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

*Don't listen to that guy*



ccs1676 said:


> Sounds like the bottom bracket to me. First, rule out if it's the pedals by swapping out pedals. Do the same thing with the chain if you have a spare to use. If the clicking is still there, remove the chain, support yourself against a wall or something, then stand up on the pedals and pedal the cranks around. If you hear the clicking, replace the BB. Also, you might want to make sure your chainring bolts are all tight.


Why would you suggest replacing parts as your first course of action?!:skep: That is like the last resort. First thing is to always check all fasteners for proper torque and clean them. I would never replace a BB simply because of a clicking. If the BB spins smoothly and makes a click it because there is dirt and dust inside the threads that needs to be cleaned and greased. Seatposts get dust inside that can cause clicking too. Any nut or bolt on your bike can be cleaned, should be greased(or loctited or antiseized if necessary, and needs to be torqued to spec before ever considering that a part is bad and needs to be replaced.


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

3fast3furious said:


> Why would you suggest replacing parts as your first course of action?!:skep: That is like the last resort. First thing is to always check all fasteners for proper torque and clean them. I would never replace a BB simply because of a clicking. If the BB spins smoothly and makes a click it because there is dirt and dust inside the threads that needs to be cleaned and greased. Seatposts get dust inside that can cause clicking too. Any nut or bolt on your bike can be cleaned, should be greased(or loctited or antiseized if necessary, and needs to be torqued to spec before ever considering that a part is bad and needs to be replaced.


I agree, I should have suggested tightening things first and see if that fixes the problem. By swapping out, I meant using spare parts that might be laying around. Just an easy way to see if those parts are the culprits. Not go to the store and buy new ones, no need for that. When I got the creaking/clicking noise, it took me a while before I figured out it was my bb, even though it spun smoothly. Removing, cleaning and greasing did not help. Parts do fail, like the pos bb that came stock on my bike, which I believe, is unserviceable.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

BB is just fine on the bike, there is no play no bind at all when i grab it or spin it. 

quick question, on the frame where there's the seat tube, there is a vertical slot on it, the bolt side of seat clamp should be right next to the slot on the frame right? or it should be on the opposite side?

the clicking noise is cause by the QR clamp chewing off paint from frame. should i go ahead buy a none QR seat clamp? there is some rust on the QR bolt and the bushing between the QR lever and clamp is a lil busted


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

here is some pics of the seat clamp

i dont know if yall can see the crank , its a 8mm allen bolt holding it in place. 

ive never done cranksets or BBs, ive been wanting to take it apart and clean it while im there i wanna install a chain guide too. i was wondering if the one on my bike is reverse thread or not. since there is a lot of different types , i looked the guides on Part tool but i dont know which type crank i have and how i take it apart properly


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

Go down to the local hardware store with the bolt and the nut in hand and get a new one. I stripped mine and a replacement cost $.15


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

sjhiker said:


> Go down to the local hardware store with the bolt and the nut in hand and get a new one. I stripped mine and a replacement cost $.15


i went to 3 hardware stores they dont have the same bolt for my clamp. plus the bushing is shot i might as well just replace it.

how is this one?

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah you got the right idea, just get a new one. That much rust is not a good thing. That ebay one looks pretty sweet. I remember that brand free agent from back in the 80s, damn has it been that long...


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

LOL, yeah


BTW the first pic of the clamp i uploaded shows the bolt is the same side of the slot from the frame , second pic shows its opposite, which one is the correct way to install the seat post clamp?


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

Just looked at my bike, my bolt is on the slot, on the front. I never moved it. Not sure it matters what side, but I would keep it on the side it was on when the bike was new.


----------



## colotl (Jul 24, 2011)

akacoke said:


> BB is just fine on the bike, there is no play no bind at all when i grab it or spin it.
> 
> quick question, on the frame where there's the seat tube, there is a vertical slot on it, the bolt side of seat clamp should be right next to the slot on the frame right? or it should be on the opposite side?
> 
> the clicking noise is cause by the QR clamp chewing off paint from frame. should i go ahead buy a none QR seat clamp? there is some rust on the QR bolt and the bushing between the QR lever and clamp is a lil busted


I just replaced my sealed BB. It was also tight and had no play at all. I couldn't find the cause of the clicking so I decided to just take out the BB. It ended up being the driver side bearing was bad. Know it's quiet. Worth checking if you tried looking for the click without success.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

The bolt goes on the same side as the slot so when you tighten the collar the slot can more easily close and pinch the seat post.


----------

